# Lively Hope LH32, BA98, BH12, BK91, LH432



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Does anyone have any pics of the above boat under any of the above registrations between 1932 and 1993? Lively Hope was based at Fisherrow, Girvan, Amble, St Abbs and Port Seton, but also went ring-netting to Isle of Man, West of Scotland, Fife, Seahouses and Whitby. Thanks, Graham


----------



## Mike Vanko (Dec 19, 2007)

*Big Mike*

Hi Graham
Just saw your posting and see you live near Berwick.
I used to live in St Abbs (not now) but if you are ever up there, call in and see Angus Skene who is a relative of the ex owners and lives in Briery Dean and he may be able to help you with photos. (tell him I sent you)
Reagards Mike


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Hi, Mike. Peter Nisbet put me on to Angus Skene a few weeks ago, and he has been very helpful with both pics and info re the St Abbs years. It is really the pre-St Abbs days that I am struggling a bit on, though any pics of any years are appreciated! cheers, Graham


----------



## coble (Jul 12, 2007)

hi graham

how are you keeping the last i saw you at eyemouth


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Have got a few under the LH and BK reg, but nothing for BA and BH. Anyone help?


----------



## LJB (Oct 14, 2010)

I am currently looking through photos belonging to my uncle. He has taken a few of fishing boats, one of them is the Lively Hope BK91. I would like to either pass photos of boats onto people who would be interested or post in web sites to ensure they are preserved for future generations to enjoy.


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

LJB, Thanks, would be of great interest, as would any other BK reg ones!


----------

